# Mersey Bridge



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Photographed at Sunderland in 1976,Bibby bulker fitting out.Across at Middlesbrough,LIVERPOOL BRIDGE also fitting out.
On the dissolution of Seabridge,MERSEY BRIDGE became CAMBRIDGESHIRE.
Astern is similar sized NIKITAS ROUSSOS.


----------



## john g (Feb 22, 2005)

Any comments about the construction ?.......john g


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

MERSEY BRIDGE, panamax b/c L 228,12(BB),38602 gt.named FESTIVAL 88-
EASTRAY 92-and ANEMOS 95-.I suppose srapped with this name.
Gp


----------



## radiotelegram (Oct 11, 2015)

Fairfield said:


> Photographed at Sunderland in 1976,Bibby bulker fitting out.Across at Middlesbrough,LIVERPOOL BRIDGE also fitting out.
> On the dissolution of Seabridge,MERSEY BRIDGE became CAMBRIDGESHIRE.
> Astern is similar sized NIKITAS ROUSSOS.


Hello mate, 
I notice you mention above 'Across at Middlesborough, Liverpool Bridge also fitting out'. I happen to be putting down some memories for the benefit of my grandkids and am interested in this one you mentioned. I'd be grateful to receive a copy if you can let me have one. I live in Melbourne these days, formerly of Oldham and spent many years at sea prior to retirement. Thanks in advance for any help. 
regards, Mike Greenwood


----------

